# Help - Broken Schwinn 4-Reflector Middleweight Rack - Weld?



## tomatoman (Sep 7, 2012)

I just purchased a 1965 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV with the 4-reflector chrome rack.  When I disassembled the bicycle for cleaning, I realized that the right bracket that connects to the seat post was broken.  Both pieces were held tight using the seat post nut and an additional washer.

I was at an auto parts store, and I asked them if they knew a welder that could fix it.  They said that they didn't think the rack would hold up to the welding temperature, and recommended using a 2-part metal expoxy, which I did twice.  Both times the parts broke free.  I even epoxied a washer to the inside, allowing for more surface area coverage for the epoxy.

The break cuts right through the bolt hole on a crook diagonal line. 

Question:  Has anybody dealt with this issue?  Can the parts be welded without damaging the rack?


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Wire welder*

Find a repair shop wit a wire welder, it works great on light weight metal. Of course it will burn off the chrome in that area.
Bob


----------



## tomatoman (Sep 10, 2012)

*Thanks*



Rayofsonshine2 said:


> Find a repair shop wit a wire welder, it works great on light weight metal. Of course it will burn off the chrome in that area.
> Bob




Thanks Bob,
I'll do just that.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd just find another nice used rack.(Its not like they are rare.)

I just dont think you'll like the welding results.


----------

